# So how do tips work?



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

So for UE we get a request that is worth say $10.00


After we make the trip we get a pay of maybe $8.00 for the actual delivery not including tip correct? 
Is it up to the customer to fulfill the amount and give you the $2.00 tip to bring it to $10? 

I notice lately that a lot of tips are less than what's promised. ex. if a delivery was $12.00 you get $9.00 when the tip comes in. 


Can customers lure you in with a high tip then change it later and then short change you?
I also see expected trips of $10.00 but end up getting $9.98...why jip the 2 cents? 


I noticed this happens a lot more nowadays especially after the holidays.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

sumidaj said:


> Can customers lure you in with a high tip then change it later and then short change you?


With UE, yes. Customers have a one hour window in which they can alter/delete the tip amount after delivery.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Well...that's not cool...…

I noticed its occurring a lot more often. lovely lol


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

sumidaj said:


> Well...that's not cool...&#8230;
> 
> I noticed its occurring a lot more often. lovely lol


That's why the good 'ole days of tipping with cash, were the best!


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> That's why the good 'ole days of tipping with cash, were the best!


Ugh I agree!!!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

[HEADING=2] how do tips work?[/HEADING]

If I ever get one I'll let you know


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

sumidaj said:


> Can customers lure you in with a high tip then change it later and then short change you?


That is exactly what is going on, it's total manipulation and Uber doesn't care if you get ripped off because Uber wants the order fulfilled and manipulation is the name of the game whether it's manipulation on the part of the customer or manipulation on the part of Uber, the company that wrote the book on manipulation.
This business model is so well-written, Uber is even able to manipulate the final payment submitted by the customer, skimming any or all of the tips the customer may have left for you, and you drive away blaming the customer while Uber skims pure profit off the top.
Either way you slice it, it's always a win-win for Uber, and a losing proposition for the driver.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

You lost me at UE


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UBER LIES!


----------

